# what to get



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok i have a 20g long tank, i had convicts in there they bred, was intersting. but they grow way to slow. so in the p tank they went. id like to put something in it but i dont know what, so how bout some ideas doesnt have to be fish either. ive had ball pythons before they were alright.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

exodon's?
gecko's are pretty cool too.
not sure if a python would fit in a 20 long for life. although im no expert
or you could make a swamp thing and have some of those crazy coloured frogs in there. poison dart frogs?
or if your willing to put the time in turn it into a saltwater tank and you could get yourself a frogfish. lets face it they are really cool. or a mantis shrimp. they are badass


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So you figuring something other than fish??? Like a reptile of some sort or amphibian???


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont think a python could live in ti fore ever either. i dont think i have the patience for salt water. ive seen mantis shrimp pretty cool.



RedneckR0nin said:


> So you figuring something other than fish??? Like a reptile of some sort or amphibian???


honestly i have no idea what i would like. but i am leaning towards something other than fish for this tank, i also have a 46g bow front if it was something that might need a bit more room.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

could you fit one of those tree snakes in the 42 bow? 
tree snakes are well cool. bright green colour. seen some in orange. although im not sure if a 42 would be big enough.
or maybe a chameleon. saw one of those down at the lfs the other day.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Get a scorpion or something gnarley like it!!
And since you stated you are more than likely not getting fish this thread is MOVED to Reptiles and such


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depends on what "tree snake' we're talking about. I don't recommend most for beginners because for the snake novice their care tends to be a bit demanding (which with the proper research _can_ be met) but they are usually on the nippy or outright aggressive side. Plus the 42 gallon wouldn't do for life. And it would be hard to outfit it with the proper branches/perches for some of the species out there.

There are some snakes that could live in a 20 gallon long for life if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

i think i figured what im gonna do. im gonna give the 20g to a friend and rearrange my room and get a 150 for my reds and try to get an elong for my 75g


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you arnt afraid of spiders i say go for a Lasiodora parahybana. They are big and eat everything they can. Not very active, but neither are most snakes... They do however usually sit out in the open making a good display when they are a bit larger.

What else are you interested in?
Colour? 
temperment?
uniqueness?
level of care?
terrestrial/ arboral?
Jungle/ forest, shrublands/ deserts?
preferance of snakes, reptiles...
does activity matter?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> If you arnt afraid of spiders i say go for a Lasiodora parahybana. They are big and eat everything they can. Not very active, but neither are most snakes... They do however usually sit out in the open making a good display when they are a bit larger.
> 
> What else are you interested in?
> Colour?
> ...


i dont like spiders. they creep me out


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Get a Pacman Frog


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> Get a Pacman Frog :nod:


Good if you like eating machines that just sit and crap all day. You could do a corn or king snake. A leopard gecko could work too. Crested gecko?

Do you have a budget? or a preference of snakes or lizards?

What else are you interested in?
Colour? 
temperment?
uniqueness?
level of care?
terrestrial/ arboral?
Jungle/ forest, shrublands/ deserts?
preferance of snakes, reptiles...
does activity matter?


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just got a pacman and love it. A 20 is pretty big for that. Corn snake could be cool Ive kept one of those for life in a 15. I like ur elong idea though I have one in a 55 and hes pretty cool.


----------

